# Proprongo un libro MERAVIGLIOSO



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Trilogia della Citta' di K.
-Agotha Kristoff-

ho detto tutto...

qualcuno l ha letto?


----------



## oceansize (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Trilogia della Citta' di K.
> -Agota Kristof-
> 
> ho detto tutto...
> ...


bellissimo:up:


----------



## marietto (10 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Trilogia della Citta' di K.
> -Agotha Kristoff-
> 
> ho detto tutto...
> ...


:up: Molto valido


----------



## Fantastica (10 Ottobre 2013)

Cupo, crudo, come una rapa rossa piena di terra. Non l'ho amato. Ma riconosco che è una signora scrittura.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Ottobre 2013)

Il mondo sarebbe un posto enormemente migliore se, al posto delle rape rosse piene di terra, tutti avessero nella propria libreria il ciclo di Conan Il Barbaro di Robert Howard.


----------



## Caciottina (10 Ottobre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il mondo sarebbe un posto enormemente migliore se, al posto delle rape rosse piene di terra, tutti avessero nella propria libreria il ciclo di Conan Il Barbaro di Robert Howard.


Ma io ci metterei pure one piece naruto bleach e death note..


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Trilogia della Citta' di K.
> -Agotha Kristoff-
> 
> ho detto tutto...
> ...


No, non l'ho letto, ma dopo questo tuo post sono andata a sbirciare su internet e penso che lo farò, anche se mi pare di capire che non sia il genere di libro dal quale si esca indenni. A volte però è esattamente quello che ci vuole...


----------



## Simy (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Trilogia della Citta' di K.
> -Agotha Kristoff-
> 
> ho detto tutto...
> ...


no, io non l'ho letto... però sono curiosa di vedere cosa sia :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> No, non l'ho letto, ma dopo questo tuo post sono andata a sbirciare su internet e penso che lo farò, anche se mi pare di capire che non sia il genere di libro dal quale si esca indenni. A volte però è esattamente quello che ci vuole...


no in effetti e' molto crudo e duro. questo e' vero. pero e' molto profondo.
mi ha toccata particolarmente e spero davvero che vi piaccia se mai lo leggerete....
comunque non so se avete letto i fratelli karamazov ( a me ci e' voluto un anno), o il dottor zivago.....
se siete uscite indenni da quelli, uscirete indenni anche dalla trilogia della citta di k


----------



## Ultimo (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Trilogia della Citta' di K.
> -Agotha Kristoff-
> 
> ho detto tutto...
> ...



Io ti credo. Ma ultimamente mi sto dando ad altre letture, tipo Geronimo Stilton. qualche pagina io, qualche pagina mio figlio e a turno consumiamo il mio portafoglio che va svuotandosi.

Consiglio a tutti vivamente anche topolino.

:sbatti:


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Ma io ci metterei pure *one piece naruto *bleach e death note..



Ma dai, una cosa in comune  (preferisco One piece però)


----------



## Caciottina (11 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma dai, una cosa in comune  (preferisco One piece però)


ANCHE IO..... ce l ho tatuato su tutta la schiena.....ahahahah


----------



## oceansize (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no in effetti e' molto crudo e duro. questo e' vero. pero e' molto profondo.
> mi ha toccata particolarmente e spero davvero che vi piaccia se mai lo leggerete....
> comunque non so se avete letto i fratelli karamazov ( a me ci e' voluto un anno), o il dottor zivago.....
> se siete uscite indenni da quelli, uscirete indenni anche dalla trilogia della citta di k


beh i fratelli karamazov è un capolavoro assoluto secondo me, Dostoevskij è il mio autore preferito di ogni epoca, purtroppo chi non ha mai letto un suo romanzo pensa che sia un mattone[h=1][/h]


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

io sto proseguendo con Paperino. Ne ho una bella raccolta, sempre relativa alla mia età.

ho però già letto il manuale delle giovani marmotte.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io sto proseguendo con Paperino. Ne ho una bella raccolta, sempre relativa alla mia età.
> 
> ho però già letto *il manuale delle giovani marmotte*.


bravo! pero' l'hanno letto tutti....perche non chiedi alla babysitter di leggerti piccole donne?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io sto proseguendo con Paperino. Ne ho una bella raccolta, sempre relativa alla mia età.
> 
> ho però già letto il manuale delle giovani marmotte.


solo il volume I?


----------



## Lui (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bravo! pero' l'hanno letto tutti....perche non chiedi alla babysitter di leggerti piccole donne?


ad un maschietto?

miss, hai le idee confuse.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ad un maschietto?
> 
> miss, hai le idee confuse.


alla tua eta non ha importanza....mi leggevano dartagnan da piccola....
potrebbe sensibilizzarti su certi "punti"


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> bravo! pero' l'hanno letto tutti....perche non chiedi alla babysitter di leggerti *piccole donne*?


anatema


----------



## Caciottina (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anatema


perche?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> perche?


un libro che aborrII et aborro. Molto meglio i Tre Moschettieri o qualunque cosa di Salgari


----------



## Caciottina (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un libro che aborrII et aborro. Molto meglio i Tre Moschettieri o qualunque cosa di Salgari


e che mi dici di Ammaniti?


----------



## MK (12 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Trilogia della Citta' di K.
> -Agotha Kristoff-
> 
> ho detto tutto...
> ...


Angosciante e bellissimo. Mi sono avvicinata alla Kristoff dopo aver visto 'Brucio nel vento' di Silvio Soldini, film tratto da 'Ieri'.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Angosciante e bellissimo. Mi sono avvicinata alla Kristoff dopo aver visto 'Brucio nel vento' di Silvio Soldini, film tratto da 'Ieri'.


"Brucio nel vento", ovvero il film di cui ricordo solo un autobus giallo che compare a ripetizione:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (12 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> "Brucio nel vento", ovvero il film di cui ricordo solo un autobus giallo che compare a ripetizione:mrgreen:


Io ho pianto tutto il tempo. In effetti l'autobus c'è...

[video=youtube;NmifhVJDQ4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmifhVJDQ4c[/video]


----------



## Leda (19 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Trilogia della Citta' di K.
> -Agotha Kristoff-



Comprato oggi


----------



## Caciottina (19 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Comprato oggi


Be poi fammi sapere


----------



## Leda (19 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Be poi fammi sapere



Ma certo!


----------



## feather (19 Ottobre 2013)

Qualcuno ha letto "L'uomo senza qualità"? Come lo avete trovato?


----------



## Fantastica (19 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha letto "L'uomo senza qualità"? Come lo avete trovato?


Beh... beh... è da leggere! Ma dura molto:singleeye:


----------



## feather (20 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Beh... beh... è da leggere! Ma dura molto:singleeye:


Ne ho letto un quartino finora. Interessantissimo, mi rivedo in molte situazioni e fa un'analisi della natura umana estremamente perspicace.
Nel il protagonista, a tratti mi ci rivedo. Una vita comfortevole ma che manca di una passione a spingerla in avanti.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ne ho letto un quartino finora. Interessantissimo, mi rivedo in molte situazioni e fa un'analisi della natura umana estremamente perspicace.
> Nel il protagonista, a tratti mi ci rivedo. Una vita comfortevole ma che manca di una passione a spingerla in avanti.


Sì e non perde di interesse poi. Credo ci troverai ancora molto di buono.


----------

